# seeds not arriving



## SweetSoca (Oct 24, 2007)

well its been 2 weeks exactly since the doc shipped my seeds and i still haven't gotten anything in the mail . im getting a little anxious now, thinking maybe customs intercepted it (i live in the midwest).

 but if they did i just want to find out what happened already. maybe i should just try another site? what do you guys think?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*It's only been 2 weeks i would give it another week and send him an email.  *


----------



## Budster (Nov 3, 2007)

how would you know if customs takes your order? Will the authorities come to your house? 
Im am very curious about this....
THANKS


----------



## Budster (Nov 3, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *It's only been 2 weeks i would give it another week and send him an email.  *


 
I imagine that ordering from Europe would take about three weeks...


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 3, 2007)

got mine from the doc in 5 days. i also live in the midwest i hope they come soon


----------



## miah (Nov 3, 2007)

keep us updated...


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 3, 2007)

My order from the Doc took almost 3 week. Dunno why. Others get theirs faster, some slower. It was over 2 national holidays though, so I'm sure that had something to do with the slowness.


----------



## berserker (Nov 3, 2007)

Budster said:
			
		

> how would you know if customs takes your order? Will the authorities come to your house?
> Im am very curious about this....
> THANKS


Leo,will not come at your door for some seeds,they will take your seeds,and send you a letter telling you that they did.In the same package as the seeds were sent in.Take it easy and keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## walter (Nov 3, 2007)

winter is here everyone is dont the outdoor so ordering seeds for the indoor,, prolly have a lot of orders just hang in their and theill arrive


----------



## jhawk51 (Nov 5, 2007)

question guys.. i just got a package seized by the US customs dept and i got a letter stating the fact they took my seeds.. should i destroy everything now?


----------



## Nova (Nov 6, 2007)

jhawk51 said:
			
		

> question guys.. i just got a package seized by the US customs dept and i got a letter stating the fact they took my seeds.. should i destroy everything now?



i dont think so.....if they wanted to catch you, they wouldnt have sent you a letter saying that they seized your beans! 

Just order again, try gettin  a different address, a po box or somethin. I think after they seize beans going to a certain addy, they put the addy in a database to cross reference later. So the addy you used could be blacklisted now! not sure tho....

Nova


----------



## jhawk51 (Nov 6, 2007)

Well i ordered those beans back in the last week of Sep, and just got the letter today... since i have ordered them I have recieved 3 other shippments with absolutely no problems.. so hopefully all is well.. plus i have enough beans to sustain me for a good bit of time!!


----------



## Nova (Nov 6, 2007)

Like my good friends Timon and Pumba say....


Hakuna Matata......its means no worries!


For the rest of yours days, its our problem free, PHILOSOPHY!!!!!! Hakuna Matata!!!!!!

:woohoo:


----------



## Budster (Nov 27, 2007)

just curious, what bank did u order from. thanks talk at ya soon.





			
				jhawk51 said:
			
		

> question guys.. i just got a package seized by the US customs dept and i got a letter stating the fact they took my seeds.. should i destroy everything now?


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Nov 27, 2007)

Did u get ur beans yet? Send doc an email he's a realiable source.


----------

